# Great night on the Big O



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished just up from the Grand Vic on the Ky side and managed 6 cats in around 3 hours. The river is pretty much a lake right now- very slow current but the fish were active around my spot for once. Anchored in 6' of water but was fishing 15-35 feet on a killer drop. 5 channels with largest being 11lbs. Once again, and I think I am the best at this, I managed to catch a 9" flathead that swallowed my 8/0 Gammy circle hook! I seem to do that at least once every year. They are so small they just barely jiggle the rod tip and you don't even know they are hooked until you reel in to check the bait. This little guy cute and healthy looking, just so freakin' little! And he ate my hook. Can't see them living after doing that but what can you do? Clip the line close to the eye and turn him loose. 

After the boat traffic left the river was like glass- barely a breeze and hardly a ripple on the water. Ran back up to Tanners at almost WOT, trimmed up throwing a roostertail and hitting 50 on the gps and the ride was smooth as silk. Beautiful night. Gotta love that! Especially since last June at this time the river was at 32 feet, muddy as all get-out and it was still raining. 

UFM82


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yaaaaa,,, Nice night, Nice story!

The Better-half and I had to go somewhere last eve. 
We headed in the opposite direction from you guys, and ended up at New Brighton Pa, Beaver River/ Ohio River dam.

Man, I love that place,,, NICE EVERYTHING!
(Wife'eee had the camera,,, But didn't take any pics! )
I always try to give 'kudo's' to Pa/ New Brighton for the way that they built that park,,, keeping the outdoorsman family in mind.
Good parking, pavilions on the waters edge, picnic tables, wheelchair ramp down to the water, 50yd fishing pad with hand rails & OUT-HOUSES!
IF they had more room,,, I'd WISH for a rebuit/safer/ better boat launch.

Anyway,
There were about 20 men, woman & kids bank fishing. 4 boats out in the middle.
A 'Courier & Ives' portrait! 
We seen 5 or 6 fisherman walking around on the rocks below the dam, *out in the middle of the river.* 
You can launch a small boat, canoe, raft or innertube, and paddle out to those rocks and have ALL KINDS OF ACCESS to the fast water, backwash, deep holes! It's a RIVER FISHING DREAM!

2 (everyday) locals were doing their thing catching 'whites' with just about every cast. A coupla old timers were at the rail casting twisters,,, I seen them land a sauger or 2, & some cats.
There were about 4 bobber throwers looking for crappies in the backwash,,,
The river channel cats are hittin' good!
One guy had a secret weapon bait,,, SALAMI!!! (when everything else FAILS,,, TRY IT! LMAO!)
I caught a 3# cat and the wife almost landed a 5# carp.
MAN is it tough to land a 5# carp when it is in the fast turbulent water bellow a gait!
She Pert-near broke the pole in two! (DO NOT put the end of the pole down on the rail when your hand starts to cramp up!!! )
She had a BALL!

Like UFM82 SAID,,, "IT SURE WAS A BEAUTIFULL NIGHT ON THE BIG O"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a Google Earth pic.
I THINK/ WISH THAT ALL THE OHIO RIVER DAMS & IT'S TRIBS HAD A PARK LIKE THIS!!!

THANKYOU


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Fished out of Tanners Sat nite as well, went down river toward Aurora and fished back up. A little slower for me, only managed 1 6 lbs flathead on a live shad. Wouldn't mind just a little current although It was a beautiful nite to be out.


----------

